# Coffee Coffee Coffee!!!!!!!!



## AdmiralAK (Sep 29, 2001)

I love coffeee!!!
Do you ???
What kind do you prefer to drink ?
I prefer frappé ( freeze dried coffee beaten in a martini mixer with sugar and water, served with ice, (optional: milk if you like your coffee light, or baileys if you like the taste of it  ) 

Frappé --> the modern greek coffee of choice 


Admiral

PS1) If you have any other kinds you like list em
PS2) Term explanation:
Espresso Regular: self explanatory
Espresso Americano: Watered down espresso
Espresso Ristretto: Espresso wil less liquid, more gooey coffee..VERY STRONG!


----------



## Soapvox (Sep 29, 2001)

Who the  hell said they didn't like coffee????

Without my  espresso machine and my 2 daily trips to the local  coffee shop I couldn't lift a finger


----------



## AdmiralAK (Sep 29, 2001)

Just covering all bases 
My mother cant go without having a full mug of coffee with her all day long --  Something about bringing her pressure up lol...she has gotten so used to it she needs it and the doctor recommended it ha ha ha  ... I wonder if it is covered by insurance 


Admiral


----------



## Red Phoenix (Sep 29, 2001)

Yeah, I thought that last one was just sort of a joke option...


----------



## scott (Sep 29, 2001)

Plain old drip coffee. Strong as hell.

Perculated even better (chunks!)


----------



## Matrix Agent (Sep 29, 2001)

I wonder if I would get flamed if I told everyone I didn't like coffee........

but I wasn't the one who voted that coffee sucked, I voted for the frappachino option, only because that doesn't even taste like coffee anyway. I'm sure if I can get into MIT I'll learn to like it quickly.


----------



## scruffy (Sep 30, 2001)

Wow!  You had so many options, and you still didn't have my answer covered.  And it's not all that obscure either.

I just have a plain old cone filter that goes over the coffee pot, and through which I pour boiling water from the kettle.  I suppose I could have answered "dripped", but it isn't exactly dripped - you fill the filter all the way up, let it drain all the way out, and so on.  I find it actually tastes a bit better than coffee from a drip machine.  Someone explained to me what the difference is once, something to do with oils in the grounds doing different things in the two methods...

Heck, you even forgot percolated, too, but then I would be surprised if anyone honestly preferred that wretched mud. (just kidding scott)


----------



## AdmiralAK (Sep 30, 2001)

lol )
Kettle coffe is not an option 



I wonder who voted for I dont like coffee 


Admiral


----------



## scott (Sep 30, 2001)

Waking up in the mountains, 4 am, 20 below (Celsius) light a fire with a LOT of Boy Scout Water (gas) toss on the coffee, perculate till done, drink liquid, eat chunks for breakfast. Doesn't get any better.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 1, 2001)

4am ? are you people insane ??


----------



## iPenguin (Oct 1, 2001)

Erm... I don't like coffee...   THERE I said it... I DON'T  LIKE COFFEE! Okay... Now I'm leaving...


----------



## Matrix Agent (Oct 1, 2001)

Don't worry, it looks like we gotta stick together. Come join me at my "Coffee! Bad! Bad! Bad!" thread  

j/k


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 7, 2001)

Just keeping this thread current....

who loves coffee ??? 


Admiral


----------



## scott (Oct 9, 2001)

I do, I do!


----------



## Soapvox (Oct 9, 2001)

ask me AFTER i have had my first cup of coffe (I think other people like me to have coffee)


----------



## tagliatelle (Oct 20, 2001)

I think that coffee isn't always good. Keep the dentist away.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 20, 2001)

Ah patah!  (Klingon )
I love coffee


----------



## marmoset (Oct 20, 2001)

Anyone else use a french press coffeemaker?  I love mine.  It's a little extra work cleaning up, but the taste is worth it.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 20, 2001)

French press huh ? 
I have made my own espresso many times   A cappucinno a few times too, thats as far as I;ve gone


----------



## Red Phoenix (Oct 20, 2001)

I love Wawa cappucinos. I rarely like specialty coffees, but this stuff is different. It might have something to do with the fact that it is made from a powder mix, and not the normal way.

As for normal coffee, I'm gonna get a grinder eventually, but that's probably about as "into" coffee I'll ever get.


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 1, 2003)

Mmmmh... coffee 
Espresso, Americano, cappuccino (not the American version of it) and most Latte's go.


----------



## toast (Apr 1, 2003)

At work --> dripped coffee or cappucino.
At home --> dripped only.

In an original Italian coffee machine !


----------



## chemistry_geek (Apr 1, 2003)

Here's how I start my morning, every day:

1. Grind whole bean coffee (Starbucks French Roast or House Blend) in the coffee grinder.

2.  Put four heaping spoonfuls into the coffee filter.

3.  Add 1/4 teaspoon Ground Cinnamon.

4.  Add 1/4 teaspoon Ground Nutmeg.

5.  Insert the coffee filter into my Bunn Coffee Maker.

6.  Pour in the water.

8.  In a carafe or coffee thermos, for every 2 cups (measuring cup) of coffee , add 1 cup 2% or whole milk.  The unit measure doesn't matter much, as long as the coffee is dluted with milk 1:2.

9.  I've tried a variation of this recipe I developed by substituting Allspice for Nutmeg but found that something in the Allspice gets my heart racing too much, very uncomfortable feeling/edgy feeling; it's not the same feeling as having too much caffeine.


----------



## Ugg (Apr 1, 2003)

French press every morning. The only way to start the day!


----------



## Androo (Apr 1, 2003)

umm.. where's Laté?


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 1, 2003)

Latte added Androo


----------



## Androo (Apr 1, 2003)

lol whatver!


----------



## Arden (Apr 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by marmoset _
> *Anyone else use a french press coffeemaker?  I love mine.  It's a little extra work cleaning up, but the taste is worth it. *


Shouldn't it be a _freedom_ press?  

Personally, I'm not too into coffee.  I don't like the taste of regular coffee at all; I do drink highly sweetened coffee drinks when I feel the need, like if I have to stay awake for something, but I am not a coffee person.  If you can't stay awake without it or you're too grouchy/whatever, then you have a problem and you're trying to avoid the problem with coffee.  Many people are like that; coffee is a drug which should be taken in moderation.


----------



## Ugg (Apr 1, 2003)

Arden, anything that stimulates or suppresses stimulation is a drug.  If we were to eliminate all those stimulants from our lives we would find ourselves staring at a plate of rice cakes and a glass of water.  

I have drank coffee since I was about 10 years old when my grandmother would give me a cup of hot milk with enough coffee to barely turn it brown.  The caffeine, while it is welcome at times is not the crucial aspect of coffee for me.  It is the ritual that appeals to me.  The aroma, the bleary-eyed mornings it transforms into manageable days.  The coffee houses where one can sit and read and relax and think.  

Coffee isn't a drug, it's a religion!


----------



## hulkaros (Apr 2, 2003)

In the winter Hulk likes to drink NesCafe (it is almost the same thing as Frappe but hot)...

In the summer Hulk likes Frappe instead...

But Hulk likes, from time to time and between beating puny enemies of the Dark Side and loving his mac, Kaputchino, Greek kofee, tee and Koka Kola... 

Hulk knows that the last two aren't kinds of kofee but Hulk actually likes them the same


----------



## Inline_guy (Apr 2, 2003)

For diet reasons I will never drink anything but water.  That said, even if I could drink coffee, I think it is GROSS!  It is fine for you people, but you should not be dependent on artificial stimulants.  But life is short!  Enjoy your coffee!

Matthew


----------



## wdw_ (Apr 2, 2003)

I don't like coffee. It tastes like chalk to me. Although I have managed to become addicted to caffene through sodas. A few hours without a soda and I start feeling bad. I am dead serious. This a full fledged addiction. If there's no soda in the house I start to get cravings for milk. I think it's becasue I used to drink chocolate milk when there was no soda just for the caffene. I've got a monkey on my back and he wants a Diet Coke.


----------



## fryke (Apr 2, 2003)

I spend at least 1.5 hours a day in my favourite Café, which is called 'Cappuccino' (get that spelling right!). I have even made a website for them (and got a lotta free coffee for the job): http://cappuccino.friends.ch --- I've chosen espresso (regular, of course), but I certainly also like Cappuccino sometimes, Lattè macchiato or - for occasions where no good coffee is around - a café au lait.

Btw.: How come the Americans came up with all those fancy superccinos before getting basic coffee right? 

Oh, the worst coffee I've ever had, btw., was in France, somewhere on my way from Switzerland to Paris. Drip coffee (eek!) with something similar to milk. The result was kinda greyish/greenish but still smelt a little bit like coffee... (ew!)

And the real thing: Espresso La Semeuse.


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 2, 2003)

Lattè? Weird spelling issues I guess.. AFAIK Latte is supposed to come from Latte in Italian ( = milk ) so no accent. Cappuccino obviously has the same thing - and I see it too often spelled wrong.

And I've been wondering why yearba mate is always spelled wrong = "yerba maté" - the accent on pronounce is supposed to be on a (màte = not written with accent) .. that'd be from argentinian Spanish then. The only reaon i can figure for this systematic typo is to make the english speakers pronounce it still a bit more correctly than e.g. 'mate' (as 'buddy' in english). well - that is a herbal kind-of-tea, if you have no idea what it is check here they have some info on that plant. in US (and Spain and most parts of South America) you can find that on bigger groceries.. (and it's supposed to be healthrier than coffee)


----------



## Vard (Apr 2, 2003)

My wife owns an espresso bar here in town....a little bit of culture in a backwards part of the country.  Needless to say, I drink a fair amount of coffee related products...

Fryke, Americans came up with the 'superccinos' cause we gave up on regular coffee...admitted defeat and tried to reinvent the wheel!   

I selected Cappuccino cause that's what the taste of the week is for me....but I go through stages.  Next week it'll be something different.


----------



## wdw_ (Apr 2, 2003)

OMG. I just realized I'm on my 3rd soda of the day and I've only been awake for 3 hours


----------



## Arden (Apr 2, 2003)

How about now, wdw?  What's your soda count for today?  It's 1820 right now, and your last post was at 0830 my time, for reference.



> _Originally posted by Ugg_
> *the bleary-eyed mornings it transforms into manageable days...*


That's exactly the point I was trying to make.  When the majority of people in a country can't even wake up and/or become sociable on their own, without the help of addictive stimulants, we have a problem in society.  Granted, it's nowhere near the scope of the war in Iraq or the failing economy, but it's a problem nonetheless.


----------



## chemistry_geek (Apr 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arden _
> *That's exactly the point I was trying to make.  When the majority of people in a country can't even wake up and/or become sociable on their own, without the help of addictive stimulants, we have a problem in society.  Granted, it's nowhere near the scope of the war in Iraq or the failing economy, but it's a problem nonetheless. *



This is likely from sleep deprivation, stress, genetics, environmental factors, socioeconomic factors.  Not everyone lives in a peaceful serene (sp?) country cottage.  Some of us live in the city, sometimes in apartments with paper thin walls, and in close proximity to airports, hospitals, train tracks, and high traffic areas that often prevent someone from getting the proper restful sleep that starts a healthy productive day.  Some people are not morning people regardless of the best sleeping environment.  So a mild stimulant such as coffee is sometimes helpful.

Just some things to consider...


----------



## lurk (Apr 3, 2003)

Some of us have small children... Sleep Ha we ain't got none of that here

In the morning as they come bouncing into our room at 5:40 (sometimes they sleep in until 6:20!!! Happy day!!!) the only hope is to stagger down stairs to great my old friends Mr. Rio Vapore (espresso machine) and  Mr. Zassenhaus (the Luddite in me goes for the idea of hand ground coffee.) 

Now once I get rid of my sleep deficit some time in 2012 I may not be as attached to my morning cuppa.  But until then it is a necessity.

-Eric


----------



## chemistry_geek (Apr 3, 2003)

I heard on NPR radio about a study that men who drink coffee have better mental performance than those who don't.  Women's mental performance seemed unaffected by coffee.  I didn't personally read the article, just heard about it, and I wouldn't expect significant (mental) gains from drinking coffee.


----------



## Arden (Apr 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chemistry_geek _
> *I heard on NPR radio about a study that men who drink coffee have better mental performance than those who don't.  Women's mental performance seemed unaffected by coffee.  I didn't personally read the article, just heard about it, and I wouldn't expect significant (mental) gains from drinking coffee. *


That's because they're more hyped up on caffeine and not falling asleep while they're taking the mental performance tests.

I myself tend to stay up late at night, and in the morning, even though I may be sleepy, I can get going pretty well, although I might be unique like that.  If people are dependent on a substance to overcome their "sleep deprivation, stress, genetics, environmental factors, socioeconomic factors" then they need to find a better way to deal with these.

I know, I know, it's not going to change, and it's not _that_ important, but it's still a problem when society demands so much of a person he can't even get a good night's sleep and has to depend on caffeine to operate (even if it is good business for Starbucks).


----------



## JetwingX (Apr 6, 2003)

but i don't like it. I would rather skip the headaches if i miss a cup. Also, i learned my lesson from other caffeinated drinks


----------



## pds (Apr 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *Frappé --> the modern greek coffee of choice
> *



oh.... at the foot of the acropolis, with one of those special tourist gyros at the cafe... frappe is the bomb.

but then on that hot Mid Hudson Valley summer day, iced coffee!

and at noon on the mountains in Costa Rica, after tubing down the Rio de Orosi, filtro amigo.

And in the street side in Istanbul... with the hukkahs all around Turkish coffee, thick as mud.

(Interestingly the Greeks don't call it Turkish coffee  )

Coffee, cafe, how do I love thee? Let me count the ways


----------



## fryke (Apr 6, 2003)

oh, giaguara... thanks for putting me right there. of course: latte macchiato was what i meant. dunno where that accento came from. guess i didn't have my usual caffeine level.


----------



## chevy (Apr 6, 2003)

Espresso Ristretto for me


----------



## hulkaros (Apr 7, 2003)

...of coffee that I like to drink, I think it would be better to let you know you the details, too...  Here I go:
-3 tea spoons of sugar (2 for greek coffee)
-2 tea spoons of coffee
-A small drop of milk (not in greek coffee)

I drink 2 to 3 of those each day... Sometimes because I HAVE to stay awake, I drink up to 5 of those  

Also, I think that sometimes, if not most of the time, people drink coffee just because they like the taste and/or smell of it or because of habit and not because they NEED to drink coffee for whatever reasons/problems they may have... Others drink tea, juice, redbull, etc. Others (majority?) drink coffee... I think that more or less it is the same thing!


----------



## Arden (Apr 7, 2003)

Yes. There is definitely a taste issue there.  People are either addicted to the taste of coffee or to the caffeine in it, so they keep drinking it.  Personally, I find the taste of plain coffee too bitter, and I can get caffeine in more toned down ways, so I don't drink very much coffee, just the occasional Frappucino or the less frequent Starbucks coffee drink.


----------



## sUICIDE_mONKEY (Apr 7, 2003)

here in ireland we've only really been getting coffee houses recently, well cept for belfast&dublin, but since ive moved to belfast i just live in the coffee houses, one place California Coffee makes a Marsachino:- expresso,milk&a mars bar woo hoo,mmmm.... but beside that i like my coffee columbian, freshly ground and "Black as midnight on a moonless night"...recognise quote anyone?? 

oh and has anyone had a deep fried mars bar, sounds interesting...... heard the dj on Radio1 talkin bout them....

All this talk of coffee has made me thirsty and reminded me i havent drank any today.... even tho now im on my way to bed ... piff sleep, i need coffee more.....

oh and Chemical Ali, sure name a kid that, whadya expect him to grow up to be?


----------



## hazmat (Apr 8, 2003)

I said "Other".  I loooooooooooove from a French Press.  My favorite coffee is Tanzanian Peaberry.  Otherwise, drip I guess.  And either way, black.


----------



## Cubertino (Apr 18, 2003)

Mollbergs blandning


----------



## Arden (Apr 18, 2003)

Gibborsnorj jerardi?  Veklas cumbosdok birardoj melakostoko va-unos.  Megbilt shenasic vi mooku re-tlarana?


----------



## Arden (Sep 14, 2003)

*Bump*


----------



## nervus (Sep 14, 2003)

Voted for dripped... however you won't get coffee in a coffee-shop over here  

Greetings
nervus


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 14, 2003)

Ha! Nervus, I want to go to a Dutch coffee shop! What a pity they don't have them in Amsterdam airport ... wait, they should really have one there. Airpot would sound perfect for that


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 14, 2003)

i love coffee dripped or ice coffee.  I like the taste more than anything, i like a lot of sugar and cream though but thats just me, its always nice to start the day with a cup of coffee and orange juice before taking on the rigors of college


----------



## Arden (Sep 15, 2003)

I like coffee drinks, I find it too much trouble to modify straight-up coffee to my liking, and I don't drink it for the boost anyway (imagined boost, perhaps,  but more for taste).

I bet you all I could drink a Frappucino right now (2310) and still get a good night's sleep.


----------

